# flood grouting for sewer rehabilitation



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

For sealing cracks/holes etc in sewers we currently line the sewer and use either the KA-TE (http://www.kate-pmo.ch/index.php?id=4&L=1) or the PROKASRO (http://www.prokasro.com/english/index.html) system for the reopening of the laterals then 'top hat' patches.

However, i'm looking into the Flood Grouting method 




Have you guys used this type of system to flood the line to seal the defects??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Interesting stuff Ian...

I hadn't seen either before, thanks for posting it... :thumbup:


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats nothing Redwood i could be here hours telling you the stuff we do


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well do that we are all ears...


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Its a different type of grouting. it looks like you have to use a hell-o of alot more grout.

What happens to the left over Grout not in the repair? How would pipe lining affect this? C


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Can tis stuff stop a stream of inflow? How much can it stop? How much psi must a compressor make to force the grout into the repair?

Would'nt a packer save time and grout?

We do line pipe.


----------

